

FeeFighters Raises $1.6 Million To Be The BillShrink For Business Services - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/12/feefighters-raises-1-6-million-to-be-the-billshrink-for-business-services/

======
justinmares
It always impresses me how a company 6 months after coming out of an incubator
has established such impressive relationships with several large credit card
companies.

